# Star Wars: Episode 9 wird Skywalker-Darsteller Hamills letzte Episode



## PCGH-Redaktion (3. Juli 2019)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Star Wars: Episode 9 wird Skywalker-Darsteller Hamills letzte Episode*

						In "Star Wars: Episode 8 - Die letzten Jedi" hatte Mark Hamill als scheidender Jedi-Meister Luke Skywalker zuletzt seinen großen Auftritt und doch wird er auf bisher unbekannte Weise auch in "Episode 9 - Der Aufstieg Skywalkers" zu sehen sein, was dann aber laut eigener Aussage auch sein endgültiges Finale wird.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Star Wars: Episode 9 wird Skywalker-Darsteller Hamills letzte Episode*


----------



## Gast1668381003 (3. Juli 2019)

Er hätte das sinkende Schiff schon _*vor*_ Ep. 8 verlassen sollen...


----------



## MrVulture (3. Juli 2019)

Bin echt an einem Punkt angekommen wo es mich einfach nicht mehr interessiert.
Kann mitspielen, oder nicht mitspielen, wer will. Werde nicht dafür ins Kino gehen.

In meinem Kanon gibt es nur drei Star Wars Filme.


----------



## Homerclon (3. Juli 2019)

Nightlight schrieb:


> Er hätte das sinkende Schiff schon _*vor*_ Ep. 8 verlassen sollen...



Hamill hatte leider einen Vertrag für 3 Filme unterzeichnet, und wusste zu dem Zeitpunkt ja noch nicht mal, was von Luke in Ep7 zu sehen sein würde.
Er hatte mal erzählt, das er extra trainiert hatte um für die Rolle in Form zu kommen. Um dann kurz vor Drehbeginn von Ep7 zu erfahren, das er praktisch nur einen Cameo-Auftritt haben würde.

Mark Hamill ist auch kein Fan der neuen Trilogie, das hat er schon mehr als einmal zum Ausdruck gebracht. Einfach mal auf Youtube suchen, da gibts Videos wo er sich darüber auslässt.
Daher kann ich mir gut vorstellen, das Hamill froh ist das der Vertrag zuende ist. Dann muss er sich nicht mehr beim ruinieren von Star Wars und Luke Skywalker beteiligen.


----------



## facehugger (3. Juli 2019)

Klar. "Luke" hat keinen Bock mehr auf den Shit. Episode VII ging ja noch als Remineszenz an die alten Fans durch, aber Teil VIII... Die Macht ist leider nicht mehr wirklich mit Star Wars.

Gruß


----------



## Mahoy (3. Juli 2019)

facehugger schrieb:


> Klar. "Luke" hat keinen Bock mehr auf den Shit. Episode VII ging ja noch als Remineszenz an die alten Fans durch



Echt jetzt? Ich habe Episode VII eher als Demontage von Episode V bis VI wahrgenommen.

Bildlich gesprochen: Episode VII hat Star Wars ins Klo geworfen, Episode VIII hat die Spülung betätigt und damit vollendete Tatsachen geschaffen, Episode IX kann im Grunde nur noch den Deckel zuklappen - entweder leise oder scheppernd.


----------



## RyzA (3. Juli 2019)

Ich werde mir den Film wohl auch nicht mehr im Kino angucken.
Wenn noch ein interessantes Spin Off kommt, dann vielleicht wieder.
Die sind ja bis jetzt ok gewesen. Also "Rogue One" und "Solo".


----------



## facehugger (3. Juli 2019)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Bildlich gesprochen: Episode VII hat Star Wars ins Klo geworfen, Episode VIII hat die Spülung betätigt und damit vollendete Tatsachen geschaffen, Episode IX kann im Grunde nur noch den Deckel zuklappen - entweder leise oder scheppernd.


Und so geht "Star Wars" zugrunde, mit donnerndem Applaus. Der Imperator lacht dazu

Gruß


----------



## Zsinj (3. Juli 2019)

Wie Disney hier ein Epos in wenigen Jahren vernichtet ist echt beeindruckend. 

Früher hatte ich mal eine gute Meinung über Disney. Aber Disney ist inzwischen so abgehoben, was Kunden wollen ist denen völlig egal. 


Headcrash schrieb:


> Wenn noch ein interessantes Spin Off kommt, dann vielleicht wieder.
> Die sind ja bis jetzt ok gewesen. Also "Rogue One" und "Solo".


Rogue One fand ich auch super. Solo war für mich ein arger Schnellabwasch. Da hätte man mehr daraus machen können.


----------



## Gamer1970 (4. Juli 2019)

Mark Hamill ist bestimmt auch froh, wenn der Mist endlich vorbei ist.


----------



## facehugger (4. Juli 2019)

Zsinj schrieb:


> Rogue One fand ich auch super. Solo war für mich ein arger Schnellabwasch. Da hätte man mehr daraus machen können.


Schließe mich da an, bei "Rogue One" stimmte das Feeling wieder, bei "Solo" dagegen hat mich nichts wirklich gepackt. Ich wär eher für was erwachseneres, Thrawn oder Darth Bane würden sich da anbieten...

Aber nunja, das passt leider nicht in`s Kiddie-Programm Disneys.

Gruß


----------



## thrustno1 (4. Juli 2019)

Nightlight schrieb:


> Er hätte das sinkende Schiff schon _*vor*_ Ep. 8 verlassen sollen...



er und die andern der "alten " hätte überhaupt nicht dabei sein Dürfen


----------



## Krautmausch (4. Juli 2019)

Die sind aber auch in einer Zwickmühle gerade. Bei Luke ist der Charakter tot und der Schauspieler am Leben, und bei Leia ist der Charakter am Leben und die Schauspielerin tot. Tja, was will man machen? Dann muss eben Lukes Geist nochmal einspringen.


----------



## der_petling (4. Juli 2019)

Tja, wenn Hamill gewusst hätte was Disney aus den Filmen macht, hätte es wohl nur in Episode7 diesen Kurzauftritt gegeben und er hätte nicht für 3 Teile unterschrieben.
Ganz davon abgesehen, dass Lucas die Rechte eventuell nicht mal verkauft hätte. 
Ich sehe auch für neue Filme keine Zukunft, was die Schreiberlinge Weiss und Benioff drauf haben hat man ja gesehen nach dem die Romanvorlagen für GoT zu Ende waren.
Der einzige der noch halbwegs ging seit Franchise Übernahme war für mich Rogue One.
Da stimm ich mit einigen hier überein.
Solo hätte wirklich Potenzial gehabt vom Story Ansatz wie Han und Chewie zusammen fanden. Wurde aber leider auch nicht genutzt, schade.
Nach Episode VII im Kino werd ichs bei Episode IX machen wie bei Teil VIII, mir mal vielleicht die BluRay von einem Freund ausleihen, oder irgendwann ansehen wenn er im Free-TV läuft.
Warum nur, George, warum nur....


MrVulture schrieb:


> In meinem Kanon gibt es nur drei Star Wars Filme.


Die Saga war eigentlich immer schon auf 9 Teile ausgelegt, und hast du die Ewoks vergessen? Diese nervigen Fellknäuel...
 (soll ich noch Jar Jar Langohr erwähnen... ok ist Teil 5 bzw. 2)
Alles noch unter Lucas. 

Der beste bleibt für mich Das Imperium schlägt zurück. Vielleicht Nostalgie, oder weil es der erste war den ich damals Anfang 1981 im Kino sah.

@PCGH
Dass Ridley in zukünftigen nicht mehr dabei ist, ist übrigens schon länger bekannt als seit eurer News vom 29.6.
Sie hat es nur mal wieder bestätigt, seit nun fix feststeht dass es weitere Teile geben wird.
Vor Monaten als weitere Filme noch Gerüchte waren, hat sie aber schon mal gesagt dass Episode9 ihr letzter sein wird.


----------

